# Blasc listet im Autoblog die Items nicht oder flasch auf



## Eltoro73 (30. Januar 2013)

Seit ca. 4-5 Monaten spinnt irgendwie mein Autoblog rum. Es werden die ITEMS zwar richtig eingetragen, aber zusätzlich der selbe Name (in weiß) noch einmal incl. einem [/wowitem] dahinter. Kann sich das bitte mal einer ansehen, und mir sagen, woran das ggf. liegen kann? Danke!


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2013)

Den Parser prüfe ich morgen und mal schauen ob sich das noch nachträglich korrigieren lässt.


----------



## ZAM (31. Januar 2013)

Operation gelungen.  Sollte wieder passen.


----------



## Eltoro73 (31. Januar 2013)

Operation wohl nicht!! gelungen. 

Habe heute den Autoblog aktualisiert und immer noch der Fehler drin.

http://my.buffed.de/user/103012/blog

Bitte nochmals prüfen. Danke!


----------



## ZAM (31. Januar 2013)

Das passt schon - ist wohl nur noch nicht auf allen Webservern synchronisiert 


Mittlerweile sollte es auf allen Webservern stimmen.


----------



## Eltoro73 (31. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank. Jetzt geht es wieder. Ich danke Dir!


----------

